# Encore: DVD Menü, Highlighting von Buttons mit Text



## tukane (16. Juli 2005)

Ich möchte mit Adobe Encore ein Menü für eine DVD erstellen. Dazu habe ich mir in Photoshop ein Hintergrundbild genommen und auf dem Rechtecke angeordnet. Deren Deckkraft habe ich auf 60% gestellt. Über die Rechtecke habe ich Text als Buttonbeschriftung gelegt.
Werden nun die Buttons angewählt soll sich die Deckkraft auf 100% erhöhen. Dazu habe ich für jeden Button die Rechteckebene kopiert und die Deckkraft verändert. Den neuen Ebenen habe ich ein (=1) vorangestellt. Alle Ebenen eines Buttons habe ich dann zu einem Ebenenset zusammengefügt und dem Namen ein (+) vorangestellt.

Teste ich nun das Menü in Adobe Encore, legt sich immer die Ebene mit der 100% Deckkraft über den Buttontext. Ich habe schon die Ebenenreihenfolge in PS verändert, das hat nix gebracht.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

